# 6hp Tohatsu Lower Unit Leak



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

Bought a 6hp Tohatsu that was in running condition, took it home and stored it on the floor of my garage, picked it up off the floor a week later and bolted it on my transom to find dark brown oil leaking through the lower unit. There was no prior oil leakage until I placed the motor vertically onto the transom. My question is that I've heard laying outboards on they're sides can cause oil leaks, do you think this may be the problem or was it possibly an unnoticed faulty seal from the start? and how do I prevent this from happening again?


----------

